# Feeding LGD's chicken feet.



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 21, 2012)

I will spare you all the details.  However, we now have 36 chicken feet from 4 week old chickens.  We saved them along with the breasts, liver and hearts as we are getting our LGD pups this weekend and figured that we would salvage what we could and feed it to the pups.  

Can any of you tell me if you feed your LGD's chicken feet and help me with the following (keep in mind the chicken feet are small only 4 weeks old); 

Do you remove the skin?

Do you remove the nails?

Do you cook/boil?

The pups have already been eating on meat bones at this point.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> I will spare you all the details.  However, we now have 36 chicken feet from 4 week old chickens.  We saved them along with the breasts, liver and hearts as we are getting our LGD pups this weekend and figured that we would salvage what we could and feed it to the pups.
> 
> Can any of you tell me if you feed your LGD's chicken feet and help me with the following (keep in mind the chicken feet are small only 4 weeks old);
> 
> ...


You remove the skin, and boil. This is how you eat it for humans tho, so for LGD's just boiling them should be fine I would presume.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 21, 2012)

Remove the nails too. I know you do that for human consumption too. Never ate them myself (nor do I think I would) but saw them on Chopped before and they talked about the nails needing to be removed.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 21, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Remove the nails too. I know you do that for human consumption too. Never ate them myself (nor do I think I would) but saw them on Chopped before and they talked about the nails needing to be removed.


Well i was remembering what my physical theripast told me (her friends eat them), LOL, sorry bout that. 

Really/? Remove nails for dogs? Hm, wouldve never thought


----------



## crazyland (Jun 21, 2012)

This is for animal consumtion. 
Simply remove from bag, place in bowl, serve!
You do not cook meat or bones for the pups. Doing so changes the molecular structure leading to brittle bones. A reason why chicken bones are safe raw but deadly cooked. There is no need to clip or peel. Just wash/rinse to remove soil and feces. Give organs very sparingly! To much can easily upset their stomach.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 21, 2012)

crazyland said:
			
		

> This is for animal consumtion.
> Simply remove from bag, place in bowl, serve!
> You do not cook meat or bones for the pups. Doing so changes the molecular structure leading to brittle bones. A reason why chicken bones are safe raw but deadly cooked. There is no need to clip or peel. Just wash/rinse to remove soil and feces. Give organs very sparingly! To much can easily upset their stomach.


*

X2. Dogs can eat raw bones but NOT cooked ones! 


I just chop off the feet and throw 'em to the dogs! *


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 22, 2012)

OK.  Thanks all for your replies!  I thought especially since they are very young chicken feet that they would be fine like that.  But I wanted to be sure as I have never done this before, but hated to waste anything that could be used!  

I appreciate all your responses.  Have a great day!


----------



## secuono (Jun 22, 2012)

You never cook bone for animals!

I feed my dogs whole feet, just cut them off the bird or rabbit and feed whole, with skin, nails, feathers or fur.

Just don't feed all of them at once. I use them as snacks or one foot in with other food for a small dog, 2 feet for a larger dog.


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 24, 2012)

crazyland and secuono are CORRECT.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks again all!  I was going to ask my wonderful friend Mzyla the other day, but new she was busy.  I see she chimmed in too!  

Raw with nails it is!!  YUM!


----------



## greybeard (Jun 29, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> crazyland said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know & I guess I better change what I do.
I was unaware of this for the last 50 years.


----------



## EllieMay (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh, Yeah!!

My dogs LOVE it when I'm processing chickens!!!

They get all the "good stuff!"


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 9, 2012)

I gave them some of the feet and then stopped after I watched them gulp them down without chewing them at all!     I have them in the freezer and will try it again some time when I am feeling brave.


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 9, 2012)

It's actually so hot here that frozen chicken feet sounds like an awesome idea!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jul 9, 2012)

Forgive my ignorance but what is LGD?  Is that Livestock Guard dog?  LOL thats my best guess!

Anyway,  I feed all my dogs (Chi, bully breed mix, heeler mix) Prey model raw and they get whole chicken feet.  Skin on, nails on, dirt on.  They love them


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 9, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance but what is LGD?  Is that Livestock Guard dog?  LOL thats my best guess!
> 
> Anyway,  I feed all my dogs (Chi, bully breed mix, heeler mix) Prey model raw and they get whole chicken feet.  Skin on, nails on, dirt on.  They love them


You got it. Oh wow. I knew the answer to a question.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 10, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance but what is LGD?  Is that Livestock Guard dog?  LOL thats my best guess!
> 
> Anyway,  I feed all my dogs (Chi, bully breed mix, heeler mix) Prey model raw and they get whole chicken feet.  Skin on, nails on, dirt on.  They love them


Great guess!!  And   Yep...they loved them.  But I just couldn't handle the thought of them traveling through without being chewed at all.  Yikes!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 10, 2012)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> PendergrassRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## verkagj (Jul 10, 2012)

Here in Belize the locals would be shocked to know that dogs are eating chicken feet! That's people food here.  They sell the HEADS for dog food. The bag actually states For Dog Food Only. I just can't do it. I bought a bag once thinking it was bits and pieces (frozen solid so I couldn't tell). When it started to thaw and I saw it was heads, I took it out to the end of our property and tossed them around. Since it was a full moon night, I'll be the coati mundis, gibnuts, mongoose and wild cats had a party!

I might try giving them feet once in a while. They do make great chicken stock.


----------

